# [SOLVED] Problems with router after storm



## tman7776 (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a 2wire homeportal 1000W wireless to connect to the internet. It's always been all 3 solid green lights. Until a storm hit sunday.

Now sometimes the broadband link light blinks orange temporarily. It happens sometime between a minute and half an hour/an hour. It might happen half an hour after it did it, maybe even two minutes after the last time. Broadband link blinks orange temporarily. Then goes solid green for a while.

I play online games and I tried to upload something. My reaction to the light flashing is this: :upset:

I checked my router's status and it said it was working fine. 

Did the router get damaged by the storm (it was in a surge protector so I'm not sure). Or is this just my ISP (ATT) trying to repair internet lines from the storm, and they have to turn it off once in a while to fix some stuff?

Just asking.


----------



## tman7776 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Problems with router after storm*

by the way I tried turning the router's power off, then on again. Didn't work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problems with router after storm*

Sounds like the ISP to me.


----------



## tman7776 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Problems with router after storm*



johnwill said:


> Sounds like the ISP to me.



oh thank god, I was getting worried


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problems with router after storm*

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------

